# Subtank 0.5ohm coil / IPV2 50 watt / Efest purple 3100mah 20A



## Wesley (6/1/15)

Hello forum,

I have just bought the Subtank and using it on my IPV2 with purple Efest 3100mah 20A batteries. I have had no issues and the box is not warming up.

I just wanted your opinions on whether this combo is safe or if there's anything I should be worried about?

I also tried this combo with the Atlantis and took it to 50 watts with no problem.


----------



## BhavZ (6/1/15)

From a battery safety point of view it should be fine, you are maxing out at 10a with that setup


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

BhavZ said:


> From a battery safety point of view it should be fine, you are maxing out at 10a with that setup


Thanks BhavZ,

I've read a few concerning mentions on the webs about this battery being a bit dodge, so my mind's been snowballing with worry this morning about how safe this is.


----------



## BhavZ (6/1/15)

Wesley said:


> Thanks BhavZ,
> 
> I've read a few concerning mentions on the webs about this battery being a bit dodge, so my mind's been snowballing with worry this morning about how safe this is.



It shouldnt be an issue however if you get the chance I would suggest getting the effest 2500mah 35a battery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

BhavZ said:


> It shouldnt be an issue however if you get the chance I would suggest getting the effest 2500mah 35a battery


I actually want to get the Sony VTC5 or the Samsung 25R next, but it will have to wait. Already spelunked my budget on this setup!


----------



## BhavZ (6/1/15)

Wesley said:


> I actually want to get the Sony VTC5 or the Samsung 25R next, but it will have to wait. Already spelunked my budget on this setup!


Good choices there


----------



## Dubz (6/1/15)

From all the reviews out there it is not necessary to run the Subtank more than 30w. The sweet spot of the subtank is 25w. The Subtank is not as power hungry as the Atlantis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

Dubz said:


> From all the reviews out there it is not necessary to run the Subtank more than 30w. The sweet spot of the subtank is 25w. The Subtank is not as power hungry as the Atlantis.


Agreed Dubz, I tried it at 30 watts and got a horrible dry hit after a few seconds. 

25 watts gets me a dry hit after about 8 seconds of pulling, which I think is because I'm using a DIY juice at 80% VG and it's not wicking fast enough. 

20 watts on the biggest airflow is perfect for massive clouds, but I find toning down the airflow to two holes gives the best combination of intense flavour and big clouds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gamma (6/1/15)

Without hijacking the thread to much, I am interested in getting the sub tank but I need a new mod for it as well since I don't think it will run that great on the Aspire CF SubOhm bat and I need a VW device.

Any good recommendations? Seems like the Smok M50mini (mini Dragon) is a popular choice on the forum. Looking for something with USB charging aswell since I have quite a beastly 15000mah portable USB charger when I am not home.

Or would it be best to wait for the new 50w istck or MVP v3?


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

Gamma said:


> Without hijacking the thread to much, I am interested in getting the sub tank but I need a new mod for it as well since I don't think it will run that great on the Aspire CF SubOhm bat and I need a VW device.
> 
> Any good recommendations? Seems like the Smok M50mini (mini Dragon) is a popular choice on the forum. Looking for something with USB charging aswell since I have quite a beastly 15000mah portable USB charger when I am not home.
> 
> Or would it be best to wait for the new 50w istck or MVP v3?


Hi Gamma,

Honestly I think it would look ridiculous on the Istick, it's a big tank.

I'm using the IPV2, loving it so far so I would recommend this as I have no experience with other mods yet. It is a great price for an authentic device that performs as it says. Good build inside and out and it has a USB charging port.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

Gamma said:


> Without hijacking the thread to much, I am interested in getting the sub tank but I need a new mod for it as well since I don't think it will run that great on the Aspire CF SubOhm bat and I need a VW device.
> 
> Any good recommendations? Seems like the Smok M50mini (mini Dragon) is a popular choice on the forum. Looking for something with USB charging aswell since I have quite a beastly 15000mah portable USB charger when I am not home.
> 
> Or would it be best to wait for the new 50w istck or MVP v3?



Check out the BT50 maybe. Think it might look good on there.


----------



## Daniel (6/1/15)

hopefully if all goes well I'll be rocking the Billow + M50 , just to confuse things more (and up your budget LOL) 

I did some posts/research about up and coming mini box mods , and I think the Dragon just fits right in the palm of all the devices ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

paulph201 said:


> That does look really cool!!





Wesley said:


> Hello forum,
> 
> I have just bought the Subtank and using it on my IPV2 with purple Efest 3100mah 20A batteries. I have had no issues and the box is not warming up.
> 
> ...



Where are the pics @Wesley 

Id love to see what it looks like!


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Where are the pics @Wesley
> 
> Id love to see what it looks like!


My phone camera is terrible but I will post a few when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

@Oliver Barry

Here we go, excuse the crappy images: 





Oops, where did it go?



Whoa, where did I my ceiling go?


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

I would also say look at the IPV. I have had it for a little on a month now and loving it to bits.


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

@Dubz 

Just know that there is a tiny gap between the beauty ring and the mod, if that doesn't bother you then great. Without the ring the tank sits flush but there is a slight overhang. I thought this would bother me as I have a slight case of OCD but the clouds and flavour make me forget about it very quickly.


----------



## Silver (6/1/15)

Wesley said:


> Hello forum,
> 
> I have just bought the Subtank and using it on my IPV2 with purple Efest 3100mah 20A batteries. I have had no issues and the box is not warming up.
> 
> ...



Hi @Wesley, 
Many will say that 3100mah battery from Efest has a max continuous discharge of only 10A despite the pulse rating being 20A. 

I think your regulated mod shoud have all the necessary safety circuitry buiilt in so that should not be a problem. I am not 100% sure of this because I am not an expert on these regulated devices. 

But if you used that battery fresh on a mech mod on a 0.5 ohm subtank, you would be drawing 8.4 amps. That is below the 10A max, but doesnt leave much room for safety. And if the coil resistance is a bit lower from a manufacturing defect, you may be at the limit or even above. I think this is where the problem can come in. 

On my Reos which are mechanical i use the 2500 mah version which has a 35A pulse and is supposed to have a 20A continuous, so i am normally well within the limit with plenty margin of safety.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Wesley,
> Many will say that 3100mah battery from Efest has a max continuous discharge of only 10A despite the pulse rating being 20A.
> 
> I think your regulated mod shoud have all the necessary safety circuitry buiilt in so that should not be a problem. I am not 100% sure of this because I am not an expert on these regulated devices.
> ...



Hi @Silver,

Yes, that was one of the things I read on the webs which frightened me a bit. I feel a bit better now after seeing your and Bhav's responses, and will trust that my regulated mod will do its job.

In any case, I won't be going above 25 watts so it should be OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/15)

Wesley said:


> Hi @Silver,
> 
> Yes, that was one of the things I read on the webs which frightened me a bit. I feel a bit better now after seeing your and Bhav's responses, and will trust that my regulated mod will do its job.
> 
> In any case, I won't be going above 25 watts so it should be OK.



Great stuff

Just dont put that battery in a mech mod with say a 0.3 ohm coil. That would be asking for trouble. 

Incidentally, my mom is running those batteries very successfully in her Reos but they are coiled to 1.2 ohms. 

I had one of my higher ohm Reos also using those batteries and i did get more battery life than the 2500 mah, but in the end I decided to retire those for my Reos because I was tired of checking which battery went into which device. Now my Reos all run the 2500 mah 35A ones and its easier for me - lol

But I still use those 3100 mah batts in my SVD sometimes for the Nautilus Mini with the 1.8 ohm BVC coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

Silver said:


> Great stuff
> 
> Just dont put that battery in a mech mod with say a 0.3 ohm coil. That would be asking for trouble.
> 
> ...



I have no plans on going into mech mods or serious coil building any time soon! And if I do will remember your advice and the poor Brit who nearly 'lost his legs'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (8/1/15)

The subtank fits perfectly on the the Smok X Pro BT50. It is a tight fit but there isn't any overlap.


----------



## stevie g (8/1/15)

I use a Samsung 18650 taken from a laptop battery pack. They have a max discharge of around 14 amp. No problems what so ever running 50W with a big dual coil setup on my magma. The device seems to read the battery well, when capacity drops in the battery it automatically steps down to 10W. I think you can use any battery in these IPVs because the chip will down step current draw if the battery isn't keeping up.

Battery paranoia and the quest for the best battery is more for the guys running sub ohm mech builds. I would feel completely comfortable using most types of battery in my reg mod not just the so called premium efests and vtc4/5 etc.


----------



## stevie g (8/1/15)

And www.eciggies has a fantastic price on 2600mah 18650 for R100... Score!!!


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

Sprint said:


> I use a Samsung 18650 taken from a laptop battery pack. They have a max discharge of around 14 amp. No problems what so ever running 50W with a big dual coil setup on my magma. The device seems to read the battery well, when capacity drops in the battery it automatically steps down to 10W. I think you can use any battery in these IPVs because the chip will down step current draw if the battery isn't keeping up.
> 
> Battery paranoia and the quest for the best battery is more for the guys running sub ohm mech builds. I would feel completely comfortable using most types of battery in my reg mod not just the so called premium efests and vtc4/5 etc.


Sure, until the electronics go faulty on you. Personally, I prefer double insurance if possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (8/1/15)

Andre said:


> Sure, until the electronics go faulty on you. Personally, I prefer double insurance if possible.


Yeah I hear you but look at it this way. Electronics going faulty won't ever cause a hard short to the battery,copper traces, Diodes, ICs etc will burn up before causing a short in a battery long enough to cause venting.

I suppose that you had had safety knocked into your skull being a Reo user and all. Tell me do you run a safety fuse on any of your mechs?.


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

Sprint said:


> Yeah I hear you but look at it this way. Electronics going faulty won't ever cause a hard short to the battery,copper traces, Diodes, ICs etc will burn up before causing a short in a battery long enough to cause venting.
> 
> I suppose that you had had safety knocked into your skull being a Reo user and all. Tell me do you run a safety fuse on any of your mechs?.


The Reo has a collapsible spring. And, yes, I am careful too. I do not want anyting burning up in my pocket.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (8/1/15)

Just for the record if I was a mech user I would only use the best batteries.


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

Sprint said:


> Just for the record if I was a mech user I would only use the best batteries.


Noted, I use only the best batteries in my IPV 50 too.


----------



## stevie g (8/1/15)

Andre said:


> Noted, I use only the best batteries in my IPV 50 too.


Haha look at the rich guy.

I would love to as well but I have just put my twins in school so budget is really limping along.


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

Sprint said:


> Haha look at the rich guy.
> 
> I would love to as well but I have just put my twins in school so budget is really limping along.


Nope, nothing to do with wealth...you do not want my negative balance, just my preference, or OCD if you prefer. BTW, my smurfs were just below R100 each....Score!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

